# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Have tix to miami 1/30/07 to 2/3/07 and need a house or great place to stay...Super bowl seems to be taking most rooms...thought about the keys but I don't know them...help...

## jhaney

Have tix to miami 1/30/07 to 2/3/07 and need a house or great place to stay...Super bowl seems to be taking most rooms...thought about the keys but I don't know them...help...

----------


## Seles

Not sure if a Hotel will do, but we generally stay at the Delano which is an Ian Schrager Hotel.  Minimalistic, chic &amp; lots of fun.  Great food at the Blue Door.  Walk almost anywhere along Ocean Drive or Collins.  We have stayed in several hotels there, but Delano is by far our favorite.  Ric

http://www.delano-hotel.com/

----------


## Midwest Mike

Yeah, there are a lot of nice hotels, but as you found out, there will be next to nothing available from the 1st through the 3rd.  You are a little late trying to book ANYTHING.  Staying overnight in Miami myself on the 1st...was lucky to even find a place to stay and that was 2 or 3 weeks ago.

----------

